# A BIG Pearl......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

From the new movie,and kit by Zvezda.......


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know how big it is? How many inches? I dont do boats or ships, but for this I may have to make an exception. I already have ideas of green LEDs hidden around the ship to give it an erie glow........


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I likes it! I havnt built a ship in years, might be time to give it another go.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> From the new movie,and kit by Zvezda.......


Looks just like the Uss Bon Homme Richard that I just finished . I probably could have painted that Black, and it would have looked the same.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=314746


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That looks nice. It does look a lot like the Bonhomme Richard but it's definitely different. It looks like a new tool as I haven't seen it before. The Flying Dutchman looks nice too but that's based on the Conquistadors ship I think but with new injection ragged looking sails.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> Anyone know how big it is? How many inches?


Hannants UK lists the kit as 1/72 scale, so I'm guessing around 18-20" from bow to stern.

I'm glad to hear it'll be a kit. When I saw the photos the other day I assumed it would be a pre-built collectible.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ok 1/72 scale...but what model company is going to produce it ?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Zvezda, a Russian company. They do great work.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Alex, where do you find this stuff? Might have to get back in to boats, eh.
Bruce


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Ausstellungen/Nuernberg2011/Eichendorff_II/index.html It's the Nuernberg Hobby Show.I'm still working on my Revell Thermopylae.....


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

close but no cigar, the deck camber and raised poop as well as the quarter galleries are much different plus the lowere 4 cannone port onteh BHR are in reverse order. I would really hate to fire one of the for'rd guns on the black pearl, gees the slope of the deck would play havock with the recoil, (Yes I know it made up)


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

For some reason it looks a LOT like the old Spanish Galleon I built years ago. About the same size too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jbgroby said:


> close but no cigar, the deck camber and raised poop as well as the quarter galleries are much different plus the lowere 4 cannone port onteh BHR are in reverse order. I would really hate to fire one of the for'rd guns on the black pearl, gees the slope of the deck would play havock with the recoil, (Yes I know it made up)


Picky, picky, picky...you're right, though. Maybe Zvezda is following Revell's lead by slapping a few new details on an old mold and calling it a brand new kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume this is not an all new kit. Zvezda does do some all new tooling but they also rebox old Heller sailing ships, copies of Imai ships, etc. You have to watch which kit is which. They do a Roman ship that is the same as the Imai/Aoshima/Academy kit, but then their Treireme ship is all new. THis is probably one of the Heller ships with new parts.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Looks pretty dang close to me folks. I don't think it is a reworked kit, everything matches the movie prop very closely. Looks like all new tooling. Google Black Pearl and see for yourselves.

Tory


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

If anyone is interested the Black Pearl kit is available in the U.S.I received mine this week.Kit is very large and impressive, the box states 895 parts.Box even has a handle to carry it.Something like 22 sprues molded in gray and 1 sprue of clear parts.This is an all new mold and matches the Disney blueprints very close.A few differences can be seen in screen shots.The molding in this kit is just incredible with some of the smallest woodgrain i have ever seen.Even the sails have fine fabric detail.Expensive kit at 130.00 but you get what you pay for and this is one of the finest kits i have seen.should be fun to build and paint maybe ad some 1/72 pirate figures.

BRIAN


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

awesome ! .........where can we buy that kit from ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zvezda stuff is pretty common... I have not looked for the Pearl kit but the usual suspects, Squadron, Megahobby, Tower Hobbies, etc. should have it or will get it.

Hobbyterra in the Ukraine has it also. They are VERY good to deal with and I get my kits from the Ukraine to FLorida in about 6-8 days

http://hobbyterra.com/product.asp?idProduct=3802


----------

